# Ten more days till HAGRS!!!!!!



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a reminder that it is only 10 more days till the Heart of America Garden Railway show!!! The gas prices here the midwest are currently ranging from $3.71 for regular to $4.15 for Super Unleaded. 
9 days for vendors and exhibitors. I am looking forward to " hopfully" meet all the MLS members that can make it to the show. Yes we will have an MLS booth setup. From an idea posted in the BTS posts, a sign in book on the table sounds like a great idea so we can see who made it incase we don't get to meet everyone. 
I am not sure if there is a dinner planned or not. ( I haven't heard anything) This is the second year for the show so we are still learning and trying to grow. I say we, but I am just a member of the Kansas City Garden Railway Society and the Club News Letter editor. And also on the Module setup crew. Other than that, I am just a train enthusiast with a camera. 
Anyway, I just wanted to post a little reminder and hope as many MLS members and Non-members can make it to the show. 

Cliff


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff, 

I vote for Saturday evening @ Haywards Pit Bar-B-Que.. 

BulletBob


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

The best deal on rooms so far. 


I found a hotel that has a coupon on the www.opcvb.com website under "lodging finder" then click on the coupon page. 
down towards the bottom is a coupon for the Settle Inn. Stay one night and get the next night free. Price is 74.95 for first night. then free. This motel is about 2 miles +/- from the show. If you stay 2 nights , you get 2 nights free. 



David Roberts 
913-406-3400


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I just made my reservations last night. Super 8 has a deal going, $42.50 per night. I know it's not five star, but the more I save, the more I can spend on train stuff. Anybody designed any kind of downloadable MLS name badge, or do I just make one up? 

Michael


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Anybody designed any kind of downloadable MLS name badge, or do I just make one up? 



I will send Shad an email and ask hin. I know it has ben covered in one of these forums. I think they will be downloadable some time in the fiture, but not as of yet. 
Cliff


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Here are the times for the railroad clinics 
Friday June 20, 2008 

1 PM Marty Cozad Why Build a Bridge 
2 PM Jerry Mc Colgan Analog 
3 PM Anthony Madrigal ( Bubba) Weathering 
4 PM Marty Cozad Roadbed 
5 PM Ray Manley MTH DCS 
6 PM Anthony Madrigal ( Bubba) Entry Battery Pwer 

Saturday June 21, 2008 

10 AM Jim Carter Road bed 
11 AM Marty Cozad Tips and Tricks 
Noon Ray Manley MTH DCS 
1 PM Jerry Mc Colgan  Analog Track Power 
2 PM Jim Carter Road Bed 
3 PM Rodney Edington Homemade Track/switches 



Sunday June 22, 2008 

10 PM Anthony Madrigal ( Bubba) Remote Control 
11 PM Ray Manley DCS 
NOON Jim Carter Road bed 
1 PM 
2 PM NEKAN Meeting 

Here are the Gardening clinics given by the Master Gardeners 

Friday June 20, 2008 

1 PM Lew Leonard Ornamental Trees and Schrubs 
2 PM Glenn Hodges Miniature Roses 
3 PM Lee Lueck Gardening in tight spaces 
4 PM Debbi Adams Container Gardenening 
7 PM Sheryl Roberts Starting your own seeds 

Saturday June 21, 2008 

10 AM John Stewart Ornamental Grasses 
11 AM Barbara Wilson Fairy Gardening 
1 PM Scott Alexander Garden upkeep 
2 PM Sheryl Roberts Starting your own seeds 
3 PM 

A more detailed description of the railroad clinics is on our website at www.hagrs.com 

David Roberts 
913-406-3400 

I would still not turn down anyone interested in giving a clinic. There are still a few slots available.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm working most of this weekend just so I can be dead tired at the show,,,,, hope not. 
I can't wait.


----------

